# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  الرأي المعارض لتقنية الاستنساخ

## dr.mohamedlutfi

*الرأي المعارض لتقنية الاستنساخ*

هناك نفرٌ من الفقه ُيعارض عملية الاستنساخ على سند من القول أنها ُتسبب الكثير من المفاسد والأضرار ، حيث ُيقرر علماء الأجنة والوراثة[1] أن الاستنساخ يؤدي إلى حدوث تشوهات في الصبغيات وموروثات الخلية الجسدية ، وهذا يؤدي بالتالي إلى ظهور تشوهات في أعضاء الكائن الجديد سواء كانت أعضاء داخلية أو خارجية ، ولذا كان هذا الرأي المعارض بشدة لتقنية الاستنساخ البشري له مبرراته التالية[2] :

*أولاً :* تأثير الاستنساخ على الأسرة وهدم الحياة الزوجية والأسرية ، حيث يؤدي إلى إلغاء ُسنة خلقها الله تعالى في الخلق ، وهي " الإنجاب " من ذكر وأنثى ، ولذلك جاءت الآيات القرآنية جميعاً في هذا الخصوص َتحضُ على الحفاظ على نظام الأسرة باتباع وسائل الإنجاب الطبيعية ، ويقول المولى تبارك وتعالى في كتابه الكريم " يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاء"[3]، ويقول المولى تبارك وتعالى " وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنسَانَ مِن سُلَالَةٍ مِّن طِينٍ * ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً في قَرَارٍ مَّكِينٍ * ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ"[4]. 

فهذه الآيات جميعاً ُتبين الإنجاب كطريق طبيعى للتكاثر من ذكر وأنثى ، ولم ُتقصر الإنجاب على هذه الطريقة فقط وإلا تعارضت النصوص القرآنية مع ما توصل إليه الطب الحديث في ظل طفل الأنابيب وخلافه ، وكل شئ في الكون قائم على قاعدة الزوجية ذكر وأنثى ، والأسرة هي التى ُتشكل أنسب بيئة لرعاية الإنسان منذ ولادته ، ومن هنا حَرَّم الشارع الإسلامي الزنا ، وأوضح حرمة البيوت وحرمة النفوس ، وأوجب البر والصلة بين ذوى الأرحام ، وهذا ما يتعارض مع تقنية الاستنساخ ، حيث لا يعرف الطفل أصله ، وسوف ينشأ مفتقداً الحنان الحقيقي الذى يجده من أبيه الطبيعي[5]. 

*ثانياً :* قد يصلح الاستنساخ علمياً من أنثى لأنثى ، مثلما حدث في النعجة دوللى ، فإذا حدث ذلك في البشر فسوف يكون هناك اتجاهاً للإستغناء عن الرجال في عملية الإخصاب ، خلافاً لما عليه الأمر في الخلق منذ عهد آدم عليه السلام ، وفي ذلك ضرر على الحضارة والتقدم ، وربما كان في الحديث النبوى الإشارة إلى أن هذه الحالة ستقع في آخر الزمان ، فعن أنس رضى الله عنه قال : لأحدثكم حديثاً لن يحدثكم به أحد بعدى : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول " إن من أشراط الساعة أن يقل العلم ويظهر الجهل ويظهر الزنا ويقل الرجال ، وتكثر النساء حتى يكون لخمسين امرأة قيّم واحد "[6].

*ثالثاً :* انتشار تقنية الاستنساخ الجسدي ستؤدي إلى امتلاك بعض الدول القدرة على إنتاج نسخ بشرية من لون معين وكفاءة ذهنية معينة وقدرة عضلية خاصة ، والقادرون مالياً هم وحدهم المنتفعون من ذلك ، وبالتالي ستزداد التفرقة العنصرية بين الشعوب نتيجة لهذه التقنية[7].

*رابعاً :* الاستنساخ سيؤدي إلى خلل في الطبيعة ، حيث إن المستنسخ سيحمل إما صفات الرجل أو صفات المرأة - الذي ُأخذت منه الخلية التي استُخدمت في هذه العملية ، وفي هذه الحالة ُتعتبر غير طبيعية ، وإن حققت بعض الفوائد ستؤدي إلى خلل في الطبيعة ، كما أن التحكم في المواليد المطلوبة للمجتمعات سيؤدى إلى تدمير المجتمع على المدى البعيد ، لأن الغالب في المجتمعات الإنسانية هو المساواة بين الرجال والنساء في الأعداد ، ولذلك جعل الخالق الحكيم النسبة بين ذكوره وإناثه تقريباً نحو 51% إناث و49% ذكور أو العكس والتوازن أساس لاستمرارية الحياة ، وهى حكمة إلهية بالغة لا يقدر على التحكم والتلاعب فيها طبقاً لأهواء البشر ، " وَلَوِ اتَّبَعَ الْحَقُّ أَهْوَاءهُمْ لَفَسَدَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَن فيهِنَّ "[8].

*خامساً :* الاستنساخ يؤدي إلى اختلاط الأنساب ، كما لو ُأخذت خلية من ذكر وبويضة من أنثي وتم تلقيحهما خارجياً ثم زرع هذه اللقيحة في رحم امرأة أخرى " الأم البديلة " ، وهو ما يؤدى إلى مشاكل خطيرة وما ينشأ من حقوق ، كالنفقات والحضانة والولاية وغيرها ، وبيان المرأة صاحبة البويضة ، والمرأة التى حملت وولدت ، ويثير تساؤلات منها :
*1-*هل الشخص المُستنسَخ منه هو الأب الطبيعي للمنسوخ منه ، أم هو أخ له ، ويكون أبو الأب هو أباهما ، أم ليس للمنسوخ أب ؟
*2-*في حالة كون الاستنساخ من خلية امرأة ، من هو أبو البنت المستنسخة ؟ هل هو أبو المرأة صاحبة الخلية ؟ أم ليس لها أب على الإطلاق ؟
*3-*في حالة إعادة زرع البويضة في غير رحم صاحبتها ، أيتهن الأم الطبيعية صاحبة البويضة وهل هى صاحبة الرحم ؟ أم صاحبة النواة ؟.

*سادساً :* كذلك يؤدى الاستنساخ إلى اختلاط الأجناس ، حيث يحاول بعض العلماء خلط الأجناس بعضها ببعض الإنسان بالحيوان ، الحيوان بالحيوان ، والإنسان بالنبات ، فقد ذكرت صحيفة " فاينانشال تايمز البريطانية " أن العلماء الذين نجحوا في استنساخ النعـجة " دوللي " تمكنوا من استنساخ نعجة أخرى أطلقوا عليها اسم" بوللي " وتحمل مكونات الجين البشري الذي يستخدم في علاج مرض الهيموفيليا ، وهذه الحالة من صور خلط الإنسان بالحيوان ، كما يرجع ذلك إلى اختلاف البنية الوراثية لكل من نوعى الاستنساخ اختلافاً شديداً من جهة ولإحاطة البويضة البشرية بغشاء متين لا يأذن بالدخول إلا لحيوان منوى من إنسان فقط من جهة أخرى[9].

ومن صور خلط الحيوان بالحيوان خلط البرنامج الوراثي " للعنزة " بالبرنامج الوراثي "لخروف" نتج عن ذلك حيوان يجمع بين صفات الاثنين وهو " العنزوف " وهى كلمة منحوتة من كلمتي عنزه وخروف ، ومن صور الخلط الثالث محاولة خلط البرنامج الوراثي للنبات لانتاج الإنسان " الكلوروفيلي " أو الإنسان الأخضر " القادر على القيام بعملية البناء الضوئي بنفسه أي يصبح ذاتي التغذية الكربونية ومن ثم منتجاً للغذاء.

*سابعاً :* قد ينشأ عن بعض الأخطاء التى قد تحدث أثناء إجراء عملية الاستنساخ العديد من الأمراض الغريبة ، وحدوث عاهات حيث يؤدي الاستنساخ إلى إنتاج ُنسخ مشوهة بأعداد كثيرة ، فكيف يتم التصرف فيها ؟ هل ُتقتل أم ُتقطع أعضائها وتتم بيعها ؟!

*ثامناً :* يلغي الاستنساخ واحدة من أهم الخصائص التي خص بها الخالق سبحانه وتعالى المادة الوراثية ، وهى القدرة على إحداث التباين بين الأفراد ليُصبح كل منهم فريداً ومتميزاً بين كافة البشر وهى " الغيرية " ، فلا شك أن الحياة ستهلك حيث يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الناس بخير ما تباينوا فإن تساووا هلكوا " ، كما يؤدى إلى حدوث خلل اجتماعي كبير في المجتمع ، حيث إن لكل إنسان مظهره وهويته ، وهو ما يميزه عن غيره ، وبها يمكن أن ُيحدد الشخص في المعاملات المدنية والجنائية والأمور الاجتماعية الأخرى ، أما في حالة الاستنساخ فإنه يصعب تحديد محل الحقوق والالتزامات ، كما ستفقد البصمة قيمتها بشيوع الاستنساخ لأنها ستكون متكررة بتكرار النسخ بالهيئة نفسها تماماً ، سيما وأنه بهذا الشكل يعتبر عدوان على ذاتية الفرد ومميزاته وخصوصياته وخلخلة للهيكل الاجتماعي ، فضلاً عن كونه تقويضاً لدعائم الأسرة التى تُعتبر الوحدة الأساسية للكيان الاجتماعي[10]. 

وقد اختلف العلماء فيما بينهم حول الهوية الاجتماعية للشخص المستنسخ ، فقال بعضهم: إنه ابن للشخص المستنسخ منه وأنه يكون شبيهاً له ، وقال الآخر منهم أنه أخ للمستنسخ منه وليس ابناً له فهو أشبه ما يكون بالتوأم له[11].

*تاسعاً :* قد يؤدى الاستنساخ إلى عدم وضوح طبيعة حياة نشء الاستنساخ نظراً لحداثته العلمية ، واحتمال حدوث عواقب ونتائج غير محمودة للخروج عن النمط الطبيعي للتكاثر الجنسي للإنسان ، وقصور المعرفة عن الإحاطة بجوانب النمو والصحة والمرض والتفاعل مع المؤثرات والتأثيرات البيئية على المستنسخ[12]. 

*عاشراً :* الاستنساخ يؤدى إلى مشاكل عديدة خاصة بالحالة القانونية للشخص في مجال المعاملات ، كما سيؤدى ذلك إلى كارثة في مجال الجريمة ،لأنه يصعب تحديد شخصية المجرم سواء عن طريق الشكل وربما عن طريق البصمات ، كما يصعب تحديد شخصية المجنى عليه [13]، [14]ولذلك سوف تشيع الفوضى في مجال الالتزامات وفي العلاقات بين الفرد والدولة ، وفي مجال أداء الخدمة العسكرية وفي إهدار قواعد الميراث المنصوص عليها شرعاً[15].

*[1]** د.صبري الدمرداش ، المرجع السابق ، ص105 وما بعدها ، د.إكرام عبد السلام ، بحث في محاذير أمام عملية الاستنساخ ، ندوة ُعقدت بمقر المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية ، في 3 أبريل 1997م ، 24 ذي القعدة 1417 ھ ، منشور في مجلة منبر الإسلام السنة 56 ، العدد 1 ، المحرم 1418 مايو/ يونيه 1997م ، ص86 ، د. كارم السيد غنيم ، المرجع السابق ، ص136.*

*[2]** في تقرير صدر مؤخرا لدراسة في علم الوراثة الطبيعية أكد بما لا يدع مجالا للشك وجود حالات شذوذ في بعض الحيوانات المستنسخة مما يقوي فرص الادعاء بأن الطفل المستنسخ يمكن أن يموت في مرحلة الرضاعة هذا إذا لم يكن مسخا أو به عجز.فقد توصل فريق قادته العالمة «جيري يانج» من جامعة «كونتكيت» أن 9من 10من البقر المستنسخ وجد فيه خلل في موروثاته وخصوصا على الكوروموسوم**X** أحد كروموسومين يحددان جنس الجنين الوليد حيث ان الأنثى لها كروموسوم واحد* *X** بينما يملك الرجل كروموسومين .**X .Y** وكروموسوم الأنثى خامل حيث لاينشط في البقر المستنسخ فقد تعطلت في هذه التجارب آلية عمل البروتينات ورافقتها نتائج مخيفة تهدد حياة الحيوان وفرصه في البقاء وحسب إفادة «سيندي تيان»عضوة الفريق الطبي ان ما اكتشف خطير جدا فقد تحاول المختبرات السرية التي تسعى جاهدة لاستنساخ إنسان أن تستخدم نفس الطريقة ولكن هيهات فهم لا يستطيعون إخفاء النتائج فنحن نستطيع القول إن 99% من الأجنة المستنسخة سيكون مآلها إلى الفشل وضمن ال 1 % المتبقية سوف ترتفع نسبة الوفيات مباشرة بعد الولادة بسبب مشاكل جينية. كما أن الاستنساخ يوفر نسخة جينية من كائن آخر والطريقة الأكثر شيوعا هي فصل النواة عن بويضة المتبرع ثم تقوم هذه الجينات الوراثية* *DNA** وتستبدل بإعادة برمجة البيضة وتحويلها إلى رمز جيني كامل* *DNA** مطابق للذي عند المتبرع وتنشأ المشكلة من عدم ضمان عمل كامل الجينات التي مهمتها تكمن في إنشاء وترميم الأنسجة ويمكن لهذه الجينات المعطوبة أن تؤدي إلى إجهاض الجنين المشوه خارج الجسم أو يمكن أن يعيش مع بعض التشوهات التي تظهر على شكل عجز أو أمراض مزمنة حيث تعيش نسبة ضئيلة حتى مرحلة الولادة وترتفع نسبة الوفيات في الأسابيع الأولى بسبب التشوهات.*
*http://www.alfalaq.com/sam/sam150.htm**تاريخ الدخول على شبكة المعلومات الدولية ( الإنترنت ) 24/3/2008م.*

*[3]** سورة النساء : الآية 1 ، د.كارم السيد غنيم ، المرجع السابق ص 140 ، 145.*

*[4]** سورة المؤمنون : الآيات ( 12 : 14).*

*[5]** د.كارم السيد غنيم ، المرجع السابق ص 141 ، د.جريجورى إى بنس ، ترجمة د. أحمد مستجير ، د.فاطمة نصر ، من يخاف استنساخ الإنسان ، ط 1998م ، ص20 وما بعدها.*

*[6]** أخرجه البخارى ومسلم.*

*[7]** هذا وقد نشرت مجلة دير شبيجل الألمانية على غلافها ذات مرة صورة لهتلر الزعيم ببذلته العسكرية وبعدة نسخ وهو يؤدى التحية النازية ، وقد إستغلت الصحافة مثل هذه الصور لإثارة الرعب والمخاوف فى نفوس البشرية وبخاصة الشعب الألمانى من حدوث ذلك وإعادة الآلام والويلات لشعوب العالم ، كما أن العالم الإيطإلى " سيفرينو أنتينوزى " قد بدأ فى برنامجه الاستنساخ البشرى والحصول على بشر بمواصفات خاصة فى 5/8/2001م وكان موضوع برنامجه 8 سيدات حوامل من استنساخ بشرى وأنهن يعانين من مشكلات العقم ، وقد اتهم هذا العالم رافضى التنسيخ بالغباء وقال لصحيفة " لاريبو بلايكا " نشر فى 6/8/2001م أن 75 مليون رجل يعانون العقم حالياً ، ويمثل أسلوبه الحل الوحيد لمشكلاتهم ، ووجه إنتقادات لاذعة إلى مجلس النواب الأميركى بسبب تشريع حظر الاستنساخ البشرى واعتبر رفضهم التنسيخ البشرى ردة إلى العصور المظلمة. د.كارم السيد غنيم ، المرجع السابق ، ص155 وما بعدها ، د.أحمد شوقى ، أبناء الاستنساخ ، ص47 ، 56.*

*[8]** سورة المؤمنون ، الآية 71.*

*[9]** د.صبرى الدمرداش ، المرجع السابق ، ص 110.*

*[10]** د.جريجور إى بنس ، من يخاف استنساخ الإنسان ، ترجمة د.أحمد مستجير ص 52 ، 53 ، د.توفيق محمد علوان ، المرجع السابق ، ص 104.*

*[11]** د.محمد صادق صبور ، الاستنساخ ... هل بالإمكان تنسيل البشر ، ط 1997م ، ص79 .*

*[12]** د.محسن بن على فارس الحازمى : " الاسترشاد الوراثى : أهمية التوعية الوقائية ومحاذيره الطبية والأخلاقية " ، بحث مقدم لندوة الهندسة الوراثية والجينوم البشرى والعلاج الجينى ، رؤية إسلامية " ، الكويت ، 23-25 جمادى الآخرة 1419هـ ، 13-15 أكتوبر 1998م ، مطبوعات المنظمة الإسلامية للعوم الطبية ، 1421 –2000م ، ص687.*

*[13]** فى مساء يوم 21 نوفمبر 1974م ، انفجرت قنبلة فى وسط مدينة برمنجهام الصناعية فى انجلترا وكانت الخسائر الناتجة عن الحادث واحد وعشرين قتيلاً ومائة واثنين وستين جريحاً ، وقد تم القبض على ستة من الايرلنديين لإتهامهم بارتكاب الحادث وتم تحويلهم لعمل اختبار ( جريس ) وذلك من خلال وضع مادة كيميائية معينة فى يدهم تتفاعل مع مادة النيتريت الموجودة فى المتفجرات والقنابل فإن كان الشخص قد أمسك بيده المتفجرات أو تعامل معها خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية فإن نتيجة الفحص تكون إيجابية ، وقد ظهر أن الفحص ايجابي مما جعل الحكومة البريطانية تقدم الستة التى تم القبض عليهم وهم يلعبون الكوتشينه فى القطار إلى المحاكمة وحكمت المحكمة عليهم جميعاً بالإعدام . وبعد ستة عشر عاماً من الأخذ بهذا الفحص كدليل فى المحاكم تبين أن هذا الاختبار يمكن أن يكون ايجابياً فى حالات كثيرة منها إذا أجرى اللعب بورق الكوتشينه لفترة طويله أو إمساك علب السجائر فى اليد أو تعرض اليد للأنواع المختلفة من الايروسول أو الخمور ، وهكذا تبين للعالم أن هؤلاء الستة أعدموا لأنهم كانوا يدخنون ويلعبون الكوتشينه لا لأنهم ارتكبوا تلك الواقعة ، ولذلك كان الخوف كل الخوف من استعمال الوسائل العلمية الحديثة وحدها لإدانة أى متهم.د.عبد الهادى مصباح ، العلاج الجينى واستنساخ الاعضاء البشرية ، ص 92.*

*[14]** منذ عام 1985م ظهرت تقنية ( البصمة الجينية ) كوسيلة إثبات ، وقد إستخدمت فى قضية لشخصين مشهورين للغاية الأول لاعب الكرة الأمريكى ( أو جى سيمون ) عندما اتهم فى قضية اغتصاب ، والثانية التى عرفها العالم كله وهى قضية الرئيس الأمريكى ( بل كلينتون ) الذى مارس الرزيلة مع المتدربة الأمريكية فى البيت الأبيض المدعوة ( مونيكا لوينسكى ) التى قررت أن الرئيس الأمريكى كان يمارس معها الجنس فى المكتب البيضاوى فى البيت الأبيض وقدمت فستانها الأزرق الشهير للمدعى ( لنث ستار ) الذى كانت عليه بقعة من السائل المنوى للرئيس كلينتون والتى ظلت محتفظة بها لمدة 17 شهراً وقد تم تحليل تلك البقعة باستخدام البصمة الجينية ، وثبت أنها للسائل المنوى للرئيس وعقب ذلك خمدت الثورة التى افتعلها اليهود ضد الرئيس الأمريكى حتى لا يستمر فى الضغط على الاسرائيلين من أجل تحقيق السلام للفلسطينين ، وهكذا بدأت المسرحية وهكذا انتهت وضاع السلام بين ضعف العرب ومكر اليهود ونقضهم للعهود واختفت مونيكا واختفى كلينتون وبقيت المأساة حتى الآن.د.عبد الهادى مصباح ، المرجع السابق ، ص 92 وما بعدها.*

*[15]** د.محمد صادق صبور ، الاستنساخ ص 79.*

----------

